# shooting a model friend in downtown Atlanta



## dearlybeloved (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be using a off camera speedlight with a trigger and I'm looking for some tips to keep in mind when shooting.  

I'll have a rogue flash bender, rogue honeycomb grid and pocket box with me for modifiers.  

I've never used flashes with anyone modeling so it's new to me.  Any ideas, suggestions and locations that people might know of to play with are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

